# Toronto IBS Meeting - October 25



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This a reminder that the next Toronto IBS Self Help Group meeting isscheduled for Thursday October 25 at Mount Sinai Hospital, 600 UniversityAvenue, Toronto, 15th floor classroom, 7:00-8:00pm.If anyone has any questions please contact me at 416-932-3311 or via email at ibs###ibsgroup.org.Jeff


----------

